# 36 gallon stocking ideas



## demasonisrule

I am starting my first reef tank in hopefully february. Anyway, I was hoping that this stocking would be OK. Bear with me since this is my first saltwater.
2 Black ocellaris clowns
1 flame angel
1 clown goby
Please, any constructive criticism is welcomed and accepted. If it helps, it will start with just lr and fish, and it will eventually be a reef.


----------



## Pasfur

demasonisrule said:


> 2 Black ocellaris clowns
> 1 flame angel
> 1 clown goby


I think this is a great stocking list for a beginner reef. Each of these fish are sturdy and good for a first marine aquarium.

The most important steps will be the first 4 to 6 weeks. Be sure to allow the tank plenty of time to mature. Patience is key in the marine hobby. You will want to use a good protein skimmer, live/dry rock, and aragonite sand as the filtration system. 

I would suggest that you double check here before purchasing any equipment. You can save a lot of money online, and you get unbiased experienced advise!


----------



## demasonisrule

Since I may have to do 30 gallons rather than 36, would this list still be good? Should I skip the goby, or another fish?


----------



## Pasfur

Really not much of a difference. The tank is less than 48'' in length and greater than 24'', which is what i'm basing my answer on.


----------



## demasonisrule

Okay, good. Would you recommend the yellow clown goby, or the green one? I like the look of the green one better, but I have heard that it is more shy? I need good looking fish, but they have to have personality too!


----------



## Pasfur

I have never kept a green. I had a Yellow, which was very hardy until it jumped out of the tank.


----------



## demasonisrule

Sorry to hear about your goby :sad:

However, a hardy fish seems my style, first ever marine fish and all (I will be adding the goby first, due to aggression). Would you add the clowns second, or the angel? My guess would be the clowns, as the angel is the most aggressive, correct? I plan to get the tank in a month or so, let it cycle, cure etc. for at least 3 months, add cuc, wait a week or two, add the goby, wait a month or so, add the clowns/angel, wait a month or so, and add the last fish. Then after a year, or when I am feeling ready, I will upgrade the lighting, and get a few corals. Is this a good plan?


----------



## Pasfur

I like the plan. I would add the Angel last, probably a good 4 or 5 months after setup.


----------



## demasonisrule

Well, the more and more I read about the flame angel, the less and less I am beginning to like them. Can you recommend a fish that has similar colors, and is reef safe? The body shape doesn't matter so much as the color, and They should hopefully be able to live for life in the 30/36 gallon. Also, something that will swim and move actively.

thanks for all of the help so far!


----------



## Pasfur

The reason Flames are so popular is that there are very few fish with the red coloration. The Flame Hawk is the only other fish that comes to mind offhand that stays small.


----------



## demasonisrule

Yeah, I was worried you would say that. I would be really worried about my inverts with him around. Would the flame cardinal be Ok for life?


----------



## Pasfur

demasonisrule said:


> Yeah, I was worried you would say that. I would be really worried about my inverts with him around. Would the flame cardinal be Ok for life?


I don't see a Flame Cardinal being comfortable in a reef setting. The light intensity would be a huge stress factor, I would think. Perhaps someone else has input on this, because I can't say for sure.

Honestly, I don't see the problem with a Flame Angel.


----------



## demasonisrule

The problem with the angel is that the corals it seems to nip the most are the corals that I lime best, an I have read that 75% of them come with some sort of disease. So a cardinal wouldn't be comfortable under PCs? Than I guess I may go with an angel...An Idea just popped into my head as I was writing this-are there any small colorful fish I could keep by itself in this tank, preferably yellow or red? I'm a fan of lots of fish in a tank, bit what I think looks even better is a simple tank with just one or two fish and corals.


----------



## Pasfur

Look at any of the Baslets (pseudochromis). Many of them have amazing color. And if you are just talking about one fish, don't forget the Damsels.


----------



## demasonisrule

I have a question about the damselfish-I know that they are often too aggressive for other fish, but could two damselfish be kept in the same tank-I was thinking a yellow damsel and a blue devil. Would this be acceptable, with probably some soft corals?


----------



## Pasfur

demasonisrule said:


> I have a question about the damselfish-I know that they are often too aggressive for other fish, but could two damselfish be kept in the same tank-I was thinking a yellow damsel and a blue devil. Would this be acceptable, with probably some soft corals?


Probably not in a tank under 6 foot in length. I do think you could keep a pseudochromis with a Yellow Tail Damsel in the same tank. They would both hold their own well and not be overly aggressive to each other.


----------



## demasonisrule

Ok, thats ok. Are there any basslets that you can recommend that are colorful, and aren't too expensive? I've seen some of them go for $900!

P.S. I don't like royal grammas at all-just something about them...


----------



## Pasfur

I apologize, i've been saying Basslets and I was thinking Dottybacks. I've been a little spacey this week, so you have to keep me in line.

Pseudochromis (Dottybacks)


----------



## demasonisrule

Yeah, while I was researching them, all of my sources said they are peaceful, and should be kept with other peaceful fish-damsels don't strike as peaceful. So a dottyback and a damsel? I have heard they are very bad, and the damsels are smaller. To me, sounds like a blood bath!


----------



## demasonisrule

On the subject of just one or two fish, how about a pair or group of 3 pajama cardinals? And then get a whole bunch of inverts? I just love a bunch of little critters skittering about :lol:


----------



## Pasfur

demasonisrule said:


> On the subject of just one or two fish, how about a pair or group of 3 pajama cardinals? And then get a whole bunch of inverts? I just love a bunch of little critters skittering about :lol:


I have not kept this fish at home, but I seem to recall OF2F saying this was a bad idea. I will see if I can get his attention on this question.


----------



## demasonisrule

Ok, thanks for getting his attention! There a lot more varieties in the salty side, Aren't there? Also, Pasfur, thanks for all the help so far!!!


----------



## fishesfriend

pajma cardinal are know to eat smaller shrimp.


----------



## demasonisrule

Would cleaner shrimp be too small? I am just looking at my options with this thread, may not even do this. I may just go with my original plan for all I know, but what happened to me with my freshy setup is that I got what looked good atm, but pretty soon, I realized that I could have had much more attractive fish instead, and I would like to avoid disappointment and future regret-did you see that commercial? lol I hated it.


----------



## Pasfur

demasonisrule said:


> avoid disappointment and future regret-did you see that commercial? lol I hated it.


"Avoid disappointment and future regret."

I saw that commercial, but I can't remember the product. I do remember laughing very hard and my wife and I made fun of it. What was that???


----------



## demasonisrule

lol it was for that gold buffalo coin that they don't make anymore.


----------

